# Are 1:20.3 Bachmann trucks available?



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm looking to make some of my own rolling stock at some point down the line. 
Are the trucks used in Bachmann's larger 1:20.3 cars available separately yet? 

I'd make my own trucks, but...if they can be bought at a reasonable price I'm in! 


I'm planning to do some simple logging disconnects and other obscure backwoodsy stuff!


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think so ... though many places you can buy a flatcar pretty cheaply (in the 50's) and even tossing the body, still pay a decent price for a pair of trucks. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the response! That seems to be the case. 
Fortunately I've discovered the shorty skeleton log cars available from AMS. I'll probably buy one of them! 
I think I can make nice trucks for less than $50.00 if I make a mold.


----------



## derlux (Feb 17, 2009)

They are aviable in the Bachmann Online Store.
Go to the Bachman USA Homepage>Gift Shop>Parts Catalog>Large Scale Parts

There are Three different Trucks to choose.


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Those trucks are the older, plastic 1:22.5ish trucks. The ones in question are for the new, metal 1:20.3 trucks.


----------

